
adobe is going to make an online photo editor - greg
http://news.zdnet.com/2100-9588_22-6163015.html
======
pg
I read this sort of pre-announcement as a sign of panic. "Wait! Don't use any
of those web-based Photoshop replacements. We're going to write a web-based
image editor ourselves."

------
naish
...to the dismay of snipshot?

http://snipshot.com

